# ** انت محبوس عندى النهاردة غرفة جديدة صعبة شويتين **



## elamer1000 (4 مايو 2010)

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم**


**اهلا بكم فى غرفة جديدة**

**من الغرف المغلقة**

**تنبيهات**

**أول خمسة **يخرجوا يقدروا يساعدوا الباقين**

**كل واحد ليه **مساعدة واحدة**

**فساعدوا بعض واحدة واحدة علشان** العباقرة**اللى بيحلوها وبيقولوا الحل فى كلمتين**

**مساعدة واحدة خطوة واحدة مش 10 ها**

**علشان فيه** سوابق **معانا**

**عارفين نفسهم ؟؟**

**نساعد بعض من غير ما نفسد متعة اللعبة**
*​
هى   صعبة   حبة صغننة
انا لسة ما طلعتش منها 
طلعت حوالى 11 حاجة بقول حوالى لانى اللى بنستخدمه بيختفى من القائمة وبتظهر حاجات
خلى بالك ممكن تموت من الجوع فخلى بالك
من اكلك
اللى هيموت مش مسئول عنه
انا هادخل تانى بعد 10 ساعات

وكمان قنابل موقوتة

اللى يطلع يرن لى 

ههههههههه

الغرفة

هنا

ربنا يفرج عن كل محبوس

يارب انا معاهم طلعنى بسرعة قبلهم

يارب
*
**
**واتمنى انها تعجبكم**


**وللتدريب للمستجدين فى الحبس**

**هنا**
**
** هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى ** **‏*
*
**صلواتكم من أجلى** 

**الأمير**

+++*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (4 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي اللعبة الجديدة
انا عملت حجات كتير فيها بس مش عارف اية لزمتها في الخروج من الغرفة
لما اخرج هقول لك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## elamer1000 (5 مايو 2010)

*يارب نطلع منها الاسبوع ده

هههههههههههههههههههه


حد طلع يا شباب

 انا واقف عند حجر قلم تانى واطلع 

حد لقيه


وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مايو 2010)

غبيه جدا اللعبه دى بس على مين انا وراها والزمن طويل


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يارب نطلع منها الاسبوع ده
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




الحجر التانى فى الساعه وعشان تكسر الساعه لازم المفك والمفك فى الشنطه اللى على الرف والشنطه اللى على الرف هتفتحها بالسلك اللى اخدته من علبة الهدايا من الدرج بعد ما تعمله بالكماشه 
المشكله كلها اللى مقبلانى القمبله مش عارف اوصل للاوان بتاعتها لازم نقطع الاسلاك عشان ناخد المفتاح


----------



## elamer1000 (6 مايو 2010)

*خلى بالك من نفسك

فيه قنابل اللى بيخاف يروح

انا مش مسئول عن حد اللى يموت 

يرجع تانى للعبة

ها

يارب الضحايا تكون اعداد قليلة

+++*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مايو 2010)

*لعبة صعبة شوية 
انا بحاول فيها اهه 
شكرا لك كتير امير
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> غبيه جدا اللعبه دى بس على مين انا وراها والزمن طويل




وانا وراها برضه


ههههههههههه
​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *لعبة صعبة شوية
> انا بحاول فيها اهه
> شكرا لك كتير امير
> *​




*حاول وربنا يفك سجنك


هههههههههههههههه


++++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (7 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي اللعبة الجديدة
> انا عملت حجات كتير فيها بس مش عارف اية لزمتها في الخروج من الغرفة
> لما اخرج هقول لك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*يارب تخرج بالسلامة


++++
*​


----------



## حبيبة العدرا (7 مايو 2010)

لعبه حلو و  صعبه اوووووووووووووى 


ومش عرفه اخرج منه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (9 مايو 2010)

*المشكلة الأخيرة اللى قابلتنى ازاى ادخل الاوراق فى الكمبيوتر*

*وبس*

*كله تمام الا دى بس*


*حد طلع من الحبس*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## zezza (9 مايو 2010)

:smil8:  صعبة اوووووووووووووووووووى ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2010)

ايه يا امير

دي عايزة وقت هابقى ارجع على الفضاوة


----------



## *koki* (10 مايو 2010)

محدش ناوى يطلع


----------



## elamer1000 (10 مايو 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي اللعبة الجديدة
> انا عملت حجات كتير فيها بس مش عارف اية لزمتها في الخروج من الغرفة
> لما اخرج هقول لك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




*يا مسهل 

حد خرج يا جماعة

*​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 مايو 2010)

انا مش فاهمه اللعبه
حد يفهمني يا جماعه​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 مايو 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> انا مش فاهمه اللعبه
> حد يفهمني يا جماعه​



*انت موجوده في غرفة و بتتحركي بالماوس تدوسي علي اي حاجة في الغرفة ممكن تطلع لك مكان جديد فية مثلا مفك او كباية او ورق او قصرية زرع ممكن تفتحي الكمبيوتر وتدخلي كلمة السر عن طريق الدواير بالاولوان البرتقالي و الابيض وهكذا
في حاجات بتعمليها عندك علي جنب مثلا الظرف بتفتحية بالسلك هيطلع لك ورق
هي عاوزة وقت و المشكلة ان كل مرة ببداء من الاول*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 مايو 2010)

لا صعبة فعلا ممكن حد يساعدنى شوية فيها​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 مايو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> الحجر التانى فى الساعه وعشان تكسر الساعه لازم المفك والمفك فى الشنطه اللى على الرف والشنطه اللى على الرف هتفتحها بالسلك اللى اخدته من علبة الهدايا من الدرج بعد ما تعمله بالكماشه
> المشكله كلها اللى مقبلانى القمبله مش عارف اوصل للاوان بتاعتها لازم نقطع الاسلاك عشان ناخد المفتاح


 
طيب بليز ممكن افهم حاجة انا فتحت شنطة الهدايا واخدت السلك مش راضى يفتح الشنطة الى على الرف ازاى افتحها؟​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (20 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> طيب بليز ممكن افهم حاجة انا فتحت شنطة الهدايا واخدت السلك مش راضى يفتح الشنطة الى على الرف ازاى افتحها؟​


خلاص الحمد الله فتحت الشنطةهههههه بس اعمل اية بكباية الماية بعد مملتها​


----------



## elamer1000 (20 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> خلاص الحمد الله فتحت الشنطةهههههه بس اعمل اية بكباية الماية بعد مملتها​




*ههههههههههههه


كلى التفاحة وبالبزرة ازرعيها فى التربة اللى عندك وازقيه بالمياه

بس انت لو شاطرة اعرفى باسورد الكمبيوتر فيه اتنين

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 مايو 2010)

*تيب انا خلثت بعد اعادة خمس مرات وكل مرة افتح الشنطه وتتفجر منى
اخيرا فوزت
الا محتاج اى هنت انا هنا موجودة ياجدعان*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> خلاص الحمد الله فتحت الشنطةهههههه بس اعمل اية بكباية الماية بعد مملتها​


*

انهى شنطه 
لو تقصدى الشنطه الا جبتى مفتاحها من التفاحه الا انتى زرعتيها وكبرتيها
تعملى الاتى بصى
اول ما تلاقى عمل علامه خضرة نقطه كدة صغننه قومى بسرعه امسكى المفك وفكى اول مسمار
لكن اول ماتعمل احمر اوعى تعملىحاجه استنى لحد مايتحول اخضر وفكى التانى وبعد كدة افتحى الغطى هتلاقى اسلام
دوسىعلى كوبس اى واحد هيتحولك لون الاكباس اخضر فانتى امسكى الزرديه تقريبااسمها كدة
وقطعى تلات اسلام حسب الالوان مشفاكرة انا الالوان تقريبا احمر ثم اصفر ثم ازرق وبعدها هتاخدى المفتاح
وتخرجى بره الاوضه ومبروك الفوز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (23 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي الغرفة
انا بافكر افجر الغرفة وخلاص​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*انا بلعبها وبجمع كل حاجة وبوقف بعد كده*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا بلعبها وبجمع كل حاجة وبوقف بعد كده*​




*مش بنجمع الحاجات وبس ولكن بنستخدمها
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 مايو 2010)

*مانا بستخدمها*
*فتحت الدرج بمفتاح*
*وبملي المية في الكوباية*
*وبفتح البوكس المقفول*
*وبقف علي كده بس*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 مايو 2010)

*روكا قوليلى الادوات الا معاكى ايه وواقفه لحد فين وانا اساعدك
بس هديكى هنت الزرديه الا معاك وحته الحديده امسكى الزرديه واتنى بيها طرف الحديدة عشان بالحديدة دى هتفتحى الصندوق الا على الرف الا تحت بركه الميه
يلا ياجميل ورينا همتك*


----------



## Moony34 (24 مايو 2010)

جامدة جدا يا أمير


----------



## zezza (24 مايو 2010)

يا سوسة يا كيرى  اتعلمتى الحاجات دى فين يا بنتى ههههههههههههههه
هجرب تانى ممكن افلح 
+ 
اه صحيح انا بسقى البزرة كتير بتاعة الزرعة و مش بتنبت اعمل ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مايو 2010)

zezza قال:


> يا سوسة يا كيرى  اتعلمتى الحاجات دى فين يا بنتى ههههههههههههههه
> هجرب تانى ممكن افلح
> +
> اه صحيح انا بسقى البزرة كتير بتاعة الزرعة و مش بتنبت اعمل ايه ؟؟؟




*ظبط التكيف على 30

وبعدين لما تزهر خليها 18


يارب تطلع بالسلامة
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مايو 2010)

moony34 قال:


> جامدة جدا يا أمير




*شكرا يا جامد

ربنا يباركك

وتطلع

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

كيريا قال:


> *روكا قوليلى الادوات الا معاكى ايه وواقفه لحد فين وانا اساعدك
> بس هديكى هنت الزرديه الا معاك وحته الحديده امسكى الزرديه واتنى بيها طرف الحديدة عشان بالحديدة دى هتفتحى الصندوق الا على الرف الا تحت بركه الميه
> يلا ياجميل ورينا همتك*


*نو مش عارفة برضه*
*هي متنية اصلا:hlp:*
*انا معايا 8 عناصر بس*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مايو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو مش عارفة برضه*
> *هي متنية اصلا:hlp:*
> *انا معايا 8 عناصر بس*​




*بصى اختاريها ودوسى على تحتها about item

وبعدين اختارى الزردية وروحى للطرف ودوسى هيتنى وافتحى الشنطة

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 مايو 2010)

*مش راضية تتفتح برضه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (24 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش راضية تتفتح برضه*​



*ليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

ظبطيها واتنت ومش راضية تفتح

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

*ايوة اتنت معرفش بقي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

*بس اتفتحت هييييييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

*وبعدين بقي هههههههههه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وبعدين بقي هههههههههه*​



*خبطى كسرى دشدشى الغرفة لغاية ما تطلعى

شوفى المشاركات فى الموضوع وانت تعرفى اكتر


+++
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 مايو 2010)

هبدأ لسة ادعولى

ههههههههههههه

شكرا الامير على اللعبة الحلوة​


----------



## Moony34 (25 مايو 2010)

مش عارف أوصل لل:
Password
أعمل إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

*تفاحة بقي امتي تكبر ههههه*​


----------



## ام اسحاق (25 مايو 2010)




----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

moony34 قال:


> مش عارف أوصل لل:
> Password
> أعمل إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟




*هههههههههههههههههههه

لا لا الا الباسوردين تعبت فيهم

هههههههههههههه

الساعة كام فى يدك ؟


+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *تفاحة بقي امتي تكبر ههههه*​



*
**هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*ابقى جنبها وصلى المزامير*


*ظبطى المناخ المناسب للزراعة*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*راجعى المشاركات السابقة*

*++++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هبدأ لسة ادعولى
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا الامير على اللعبة الحلوة​




* ربنا يفك حبسك

خلى بالك من نفسك 

انت فى عداد المفقودين

هههههههههههههه

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 مايو 2010)

*ظبطنا المناخ*
*مش بتكبر ههههههه*
​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ظبطنا المناخ*
> *مش بتكبر ههههههه*
> ​




*ازقيها ميه وظبطى درجة الحرارة 30 ولما تزهر خليها 18 واستنى شوية وارجعى ليها هتلاقيها زهرت وهتلاقى فى الزهرة مفتاح

وقولى لى ايه الأخبار
*​


----------



## ponponayah (25 مايو 2010)

*هو انا اكل التفاحة ازاى
وحدش يتريق هو حر​*


----------



## ضحكة طفل (26 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
بقالي ساعه بحاول ادخل بس
التحميل صعب جدا
علي العموم انا هحاول
شكرا جدا ليك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## elamer1000 (26 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *هو انا اكل التفاحة ازاى
> وحدش يتريق هو حر​*



*بصى يا بنبونة اختارى التفاحة about item وبعدين لما تكبر فى الشاشة دوسى عليها هتتاكل وخدى البذرة وازرعيها
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

انا كده فاضلي الشفرة بتاعت الكمبيوتر
ومستنية البتاعة تزهر
بس الشفرة رخمة اوي​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا كده فاضلي الشفرة بتاعت الكمبيوتر
> ومستنية البتاعة تزهر
> بس الشفرة رخمة اوي​




*شفرة الكمبيوتر
كالسيف
وهما على فكرة 2
راجعى المشاركات
+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

يعني ايه كالسيف ؟
عندي سؤال هي الزهرة بتاخد وقت طويل علشان تطلع ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

عرفت اول شفرة
من كلمة قولتها في مشاركة
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *ازقيها ميه وظبطى درجة الحرارة 30 ولما تزهر خليها 18 واستنى شوية وارجعى ليها هتلاقيها زهرت وهتلاقى فى الزهرة مفتاح
> 
> وقولى لى ايه الأخبار
> *​


انا زهقت منها وقفلتها اصلا
لما لقيتها مش بتكبر بسرعة هههههه
بس علي مين بكرة هاجيلها تاني ويا انا يا هي:ranting:​


----------



## ارووجة (26 مايو 2010)

هحاول العبها


----------



## ارووجة (26 مايو 2010)

انا اتفجرت ليه!! ههههه رح تعبي عالفاضي
يلا بس حلوة عجبتني رح حاول كمان مرة


----------



## ارووجة (26 مايو 2010)

انا طلعت بس غشيت كتير  ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش رح ئائولكن كيف خليكو محبوسين هههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (26 مايو 2010)

انا عملت كل حاجة وحتي وصلت للشفرة التانية بتاعت الكمبيوتر
بس القنبلة بتنفجر في وشي
بفك المسامير وبفتح العلبة
المفروض ادوس علي الكوبس علشان يتحولوا للون الاخضر 
كل ما اعمل كده بتنفجر في وشي
اعمل ايه ؟
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ​


----------



## just member (27 مايو 2010)

*لالا العبة دى هتحتاج انى اشغل راسى شوية وانا مش متعود على كدة

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 مايو 2010)

*انا جبت المفتاح من التفاحة *
*ومش فاهمة ايه النقط دي*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

انا طلعت
هيييييييييييييييييييه
بصي يا روكا بعد ما بتاخدي المفتاح من التفاحة
بتفتحي بيه الشنطة اللي بتبقي تحت الانتريه
لما تفتحيها هتلاقي قنبلة
امسكي المفك وعلي اليمين هتلاقي علبة مربعة
مربوطة باربع مسامير
استني لما اللمبة يبقي لونها اخضر
وفكي اول مسمار شمال وبعدها اخر مسمار يمين وبعدها اول مسمار يمين وبعدها اخر مسمار شمال
لازم بالترتيب ده ولازم تشتغلي واللمبة لونها اخضر ولما تبقي لونها احمر بلاش تشتغلي
وبعدها افتحي العلبة
هتلاقي اربع اسلاك باربع اكباس 
دوسي علي الكوبس اللي سلكه اخضر وبرده لما اللمبة اللي بره لونها اخضر
هتلاقي الاربع لمبات بقي لونهم اخضر
بعد كده امسكي الكماشة واقطعي السلك الاحمر وبعده الاصفر وبعده الازرق
كده القنبلة هتقف وتاخدي المفتاح وتخرجي
بس خلي بالك لازم تعملي كل الخطوات اللي فاتت كاملة علشان تقدري توقفي القنبلة​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا طلعت
> هيييييييييييييييييييه
> بصي يا روكا بعد ما بتاخدي المفتاح من التفاحة
> بتفتحي بيه الشنطة اللي بتبقي تحت الانتريه
> ...



*
برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

والله يرحم ايام زمان
*​
انا عملت كل حاجة وحتي وصلت للشفرة التانية بتاعت الكمبيوتر
بس القنبلة بتنفجر في وشي
بفك المسامير وبفتح العلبة
المفروض ادوس علي الكوبس علشان يتحولوا للون الاخضر 
كل ما اعمل كده بتنفجر في وشي
اعمل ايه ؟
اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ اهئ
*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شاطرة

+++
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*​
> *والله يرحم ايام زمان*​
> 
> 
> ...


 


اكيد كل واحد فينا في الاول كان مش عارف يعمل ايه
ومع المحاولة عرف كل حاجة وعرف يحلها
استحالة حد يكون عملها من اول مرة ​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (27 مايو 2010)

ممكن اعرف بعد مبزع البزرة واحطلها ماية لية مش بتكبر 
مش عارفة ازاى اظبط درجة الحرارة ازاى؟؟؟
ومش عارفة اوصل للباس ورد للجهاز ؟؟؟​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مايو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> ممكن اعرف بعد مبزع البزرة واحطلها ماية لية مش بتكبر
> مش عارفة ازاى اظبط درجة الحرارة ازاى؟؟؟
> ومش عارفة اوصل للباس ورد للجهاز ؟؟؟​




*ايه انت عندك ريموت للتكيف
لقيتيه والحجارة بعد ما تشحنيهم ركبيهم فى الريموت

وظبطى الدرجات 30 وبعد ما تزهر خليها 18

راجعى المشاركات

لو عايزة الباسوردين

ادينى ساعة

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اكيد كل واحد فينا في الاول كان مش عارف يعمل ايه
> ومع المحاولة عرف كل حاجة وعرف يحلها
> استحالة حد يكون عملها من اول مرة ​



*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مفيش استحالة

بس برافو عليكى

انت شاطرة واستنى الغرفة الجاية

علشان تطلعى من اول مرة

+++
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 مايو 2010)

*وصلت للقنبلة وكل مرة بتفرقع مني*​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مايو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا طلعت
> هيييييييييييييييييييه
> *بصي يا روكا بعد ما بتاخدي المفتاح من التفاحة
> بتفتحي بيه الشنطة اللي بتبقي تحت الانتريه
> ...



*تمام اعملى الخطوات دى وانتى تخرجى*

*ربنا معاكى*

*+++*​


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يونيو 2010)

انا لقيت اربع حاجات بس 
بس لعبة جميلة اووووووووووووى


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> انا لقيت اربع حاجات بس
> بس لعبة جميلة اووووووووووووى




*شاطر شاطر

بس حاول تانى

وانت تطلع

ربنا يفك حبسك


+++
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (21 يوليو 2010)

*مش عااااااارفة صعبة اووووووووى *
*حليهالى بقة *
*انا اتعقدت خلاص*
*على فكرة كمان انا بنت *​


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *مش عااااااارفة صعبة اووووووووى *
> *حليهالى بقة *
> *انا اتعقدت خلاص*
> *على فكرة كمان انا بنت *​




*راجعى المشلركات محلولة فى وسطيها


ربنا يباركك


+++
*​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 أغسطس 2010)

انا مش عارفة ازرع البتاهة دى
وفين الكماشة او الزرادية دى


----------



## elamer1000 (13 أغسطس 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> انا مش عارفة ازرع البتاهة دى
> وفين الكماشة او الزرادية دى



*
راجعى المشاركات السابقة

ربنا يفك حبسك

+++
*​


----------



## geegoo (13 أغسطس 2010)

*اللعبة روعة .....
أنا لسه ما خلصتش بس مستمتع جدا .....
ألف شكر ....*


----------



## geegoo (13 أغسطس 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا طلعت
> هيييييييييييييييييييه
> بصي يا روكا بعد ما بتاخدي المفتاح من التفاحة
> بتفتحي بيه الشنطة اللي بتبقي تحت الانتريه
> ...


*إنتي عرفتي الخطوات دي إزاي يا مرموره ؟؟؟
يعني لها دليل في اللعبة و لا بالتجربة و الخطأ ؟؟*


----------



## elamer1000 (13 أغسطس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *اللعبة روعة .....
> أنا لسه ما خلصتش بس مستمتع جدا .....
> ألف شكر ....*




*المهم*

*تم الخروج بسلام ولا لسه*


*+++*​


----------



## geegoo (14 أغسطس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *المهم*
> 
> *تم الخروج بسلام ولا لسه*
> 
> ...


*أخييييييييييييييرا خرجت  .............
علي فكرة السلك الأخير في القنبلة مش حاجة ثابتة ...
بيتغير لونه مع كل مرة تدخل اللعبة ...
لازم تقري الورقة الرابعة كل مرة ...
شكرا يا أمير علي اللعبة دي و لو فيه تاني ياريت ...*


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أغسطس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *أخييييييييييييييرا خرجت  .............
> علي فكرة السلك الأخير في القنبلة مش حاجة ثابتة ...
> بيتغير لونه مع كل مرة تدخل اللعبة ...
> لازم تقري الورقة الرابعة كل مرة ...
> شكرا يا أمير علي اللعبة دي و لو فيه تاني ياريت ...*



*تمام *

*نشكر ربنا كفارة*

*لازم تخلى بالك كويس*

*يلا اتحبسى *

*هنا*

***   هتتحبس فى غرفة تعرف تطلع يا ذكى   ** 			‏*

*و هنا*

***   الغرفة الثالثة غرفة محكمة الغلق وبسيطة  ***

*ربنا معاكى*

*+++* ​


----------



## geegoo (14 أغسطس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *تمام *
> 
> *نشكر ربنا كفارة*
> 
> ...


hey ... I am a man ...........​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أغسطس 2010)

geegoo قال:


> hey ... I am a man ...........​



*Oh  .........   So sorry *
*My dear*
*OK MAN
+++
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*تم تجديد اللعبة !!**
**فى الغرفة الثالثة
**

**   الغرفة الثالثة غرفة محكمة الغلق وبسيطة  **
*
* يلا يا شباب لو  عاوزين اى مساعدة

ربنا موجود

+++
*


----------

